# CVA Accura V2 load/bullet choice



## spydermon

I have an accura v2 and am looking for some advice on a good load/bullet choice.  I'm going to shoot blackhorn 209 powder.  I have the winchester 209 primers, but after doing some research I see that some say to shoot a fiochhi primer.  Most are running 110 gr bh 209...I'm assuming that's measured and not weighed.
Buller choice is my main concern here.  Given the gun and weight range of powder I'm going g to shoot..100-110 measured weight...I plan to shoot 125-150 max yardage if I had to guess.  I'm looking for an accurate bullet that will expand and created a good wondering channel with large exits from 5 yards out to 150 and created maximum damage.
I shot the barnes expander last season on top of white hots.  Now I'm swapping to bh 209 and am looking at other options.  I keep reading a lot about the 250 gr barnes t -ez.  I'm open to others thougb, be it thor, hornady, power belts..whatever would likely work the best

Also, with the bh 209, I see where guys are going and sighting in and never swabbing the bbl between shots.   How will thst work on accuracy?  How many shots between swabbing with the bh?  I always shot and cleaned pretty well then shot sgain.  If you shoot 3 and then clean, how will accuracy vary between the 3rd shot and a clean bbl?  
Also, where can I get a breech plug for my accura thst works with the bh 209 powder?  Best place for bullets/sabots?


----------



## tdc4dade4

Black horn web site has the breech plug your looking for I use the chiddette primers with 90/grains of BH 209 an  a hornady sst 250/grain bullet , How ever I'm shooting a traditions pursuit xlt they preform well togather


----------



## UpstateFishing

300 grain bullets tend to work best out of CVAs, but each gun is different, so you might need to try a few and see what your gun likes. I use powerbelts, less plastic in the barrel, full 50 caliber, and easy to load. For the breech plug, call CVA at 770-449-4687, if there are none in stock, western powders, eBay, Amazon, midway, should have them


----------



## BarnesAddict

spydermon said:


> I have an accura v2 and am looking for some advice on a good load/bullet choice.  I'm going to shoot blackhorn 209 powder.  I have the winchester 209 primers, but after doing some research I see that some say to shoot a fiochhi primer.  Most are running 110 gr bh 209...I'm assuming that's measured and not weighed.
> Buller choice is my main concern here.  Given the gun and weight range of powder *I'm going g to shoot..100-110 measured weight..*.I plan to shoot 125-150 max yardage if I had to guess.  I'm looking for an accurate bullet that will expand and created a good wondering channel with large exits from 5 yards out to 150 and created maximum damage.
> I shot the barnes expander last season on top of white hots.  Now I'm swapping to bh 209 and am looking at other options.  I keep reading a lot about the 250 gr barnes t -ez.  I'm open to others thougb, be it thor, hornady, power belts..whatever would likely work the best
> 
> Also, with the bh 209, I see where guys are going and sighting in and never swabbing the bbl between shots.   How will thst work on accuracy?  How many shots between swabbing with the bh?  I always shot and cleaned pretty well then shot sgain.  If you shoot 3 and then clean, how will accuracy vary between the 3rd shot and a clean bbl?
> Also, where can I get a breech plug for my accura thst works with the bh 209 powder?  Best place for bullets/sabots?



DO NOT SHOOT A WEIGHED 100 OR 110 GRAINS OF BH209 FROM YOUR MUZZLELOADER!!!  YOU WILL BE OVER CHARGING A PRODUCTION MUZZLELOADER.  YOUR BARREL IS NOT CAPABLE OF THOSE CHARGES.

BH209 can be shot by weight, but you must convert volume charges using the .7 conversion number.  120grs by volume or 84grs by weight is a maximum charge in production rifle barrels.  The formula:  100v X .7 = 70w or 120v X .7 = 84w 

When many say they're shooting 110grs, they're talking by volume not weight.  To convert that volume charge to weight, you use the conversion of:  110v X .7 = 77grs weight.

Western has the better BH209 breech plug.

If the Barnes Expanders loaded good in your rifle using another propellant, they'll load good when shooting BH.  The Expanders with its larger hollow point work very well, opening fast, creating a large wound channel.  The 250gr T-EZ or 290 work well also, with the 290 being better for long range shots (200).

Most shooters do not have to swab between shots and some bullets have been reported to load easier without swabbing in some barrels.  I personally have fired up to 50 rounds without swabbing between shots.  However more care is necessary to the breech plug flash channel.  Carbon will build in the flash channel and must be removed.  This is done by turning the proper size drill bit BY HAND, into the flash channel to chip out any carbon buildup.  If groups suddenly start to suffer, it in many cases is caused by the buildup of carbon in the flash channel, reducing the flame and pressure of the primer.





The "best place" to buy bullets can be any place, but not this time of year.  Hunters waiting until fall to find supplies will always pay a premium price.  Many sales are held during the off season, such as MidwayUSA, where they sold Barnes bullets in the 24pk for $17.95.  NEVER stop looking for muzzleloader supplies.
You'll find the best prices this time of year here:  http://www.smokelessmz.com/bullets.html

IMO, powerbelts are best used to make fishing sinkers.  No other bullet made has as bad a reputation, regardless of rather some have had good luck using them.  Remember, even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile.......


----------



## spydermon

Thank you and I mis-typed...I meant by volumes and not pure weighed out.  I just need a plug and to find some 250 t ez bullets and I think I will be good to go.


----------



## goshenmountainman

I have the same rifle, I shoot sub 1-inch groups at 100 yds. with 90 grains measured blackhorn 209 and hornady xtp bullets with green sabot. My last two cva rifles plus my dads are all tack drivers with this set up. And leaves great blood trails from hogs to bear, usually right where you shoot them is where they lay.


----------



## spydermon

What about the primers?  The winchester or fio?  I personally have never seen the fio primers.  Do they make different ones?  Is there one thst I would need with this powder or should I just stay with the ones I have now?


----------



## goshenmountainman

Been using winchester myself, works fine in mine with the blackhorn breech plug.


----------



## Stingray23

TC Shockwaves  250gr
100gr of BH209
Winchester ( blue box) 209 primers

I still use the factory breech plug with no issues


----------



## ryanh487

I just bought the same gun.  After some brief research, I picked up some IMR White Hot pellets and 250 grain hornady SST sabots.  I'm heading up to the range to do a 100 yard sight in and 200 yard check tonight, I'll let you know how they do.  I have high hopes from what I've seen.


----------



## spydermon

I don't have a 200 yard range and don't have a bdc scope on mine, curious though, what would the drop be from 100-200?  Im.still tinkering with mine some.  I may try 100 and 105 gr on my next trip to the range.  It shot pretty good today with 110 though.  Didn't have a very solid rest because I left my bags at home.  I was propping on a 4x4 on a bench


----------



## ryanh487

I didn't have time to take it to 200 yards before dark, but I got it sighted in at 100. With 3 pellets and the 250 grain SSTs it actually was only .5" high at 50 with a 100 yard zero instead of 2" high like most charts said. Not sure what it will be with your load, but with mine the drop is only supposed to be around 9" at 200 yards I believe--probably less if the trajectory stays flatter than the predicted numbers.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

I believe CVA recommends White Hots so that is what i bought when i bought my CVA


----------



## DP308

Barnes 250 gr.tez
100 gr BH 209 by volume
CCI 209 magnum primer 
Sub moa  100 yards cva optima


----------

